# My first Nub



## francone13

Just a couple of pics of my first Nub. Weather finally getting nicer here in Toronto and decided to start sampling my stash.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Very nice, it has a nice solid ash. How does it smoke?


----------



## bbasaran

I have the same Quesiton "How does it smoke?" I will get my sticks in about 2 weeks...


----------



## Zogg

I have a few nub reviews up, They're all solid sticks. And a bit of a novelty to them due to the shape, They taste good but stick to one flavor profile throughout, from my experience. I smoked all but the connecticut so far i got the sampler with one of each kind

i found they burned pretty evenly, took a little effort to get it going though


----------



## socalocmatt

Just smoke the Nub Habano. Pretty good amount of smoke. Peppery and sweet. Like semi sweet chocolate with red pepper. I would agree that they do keep the same flavor profile throughout. I did get some coffee flavors every now and them. I did have to touch it up a few times though.

I'm currious on the Connecticut though as I have a couple of them and haven't tried one yet.


----------



## Zogg

socalocmatt said:


> Just smoke the Nub Habano. Pretty good amount of smoke. Peppery and sweet. Like semi sweet chocolate with red pepper. I would agree that they do keep the same flavor profile throughout. I did get some coffee flavors every now and them. I did have to touch it up a few times though.
> 
> I'm currious on the Connecticut though as I have a couple of them and haven't tried one yet.


too bad they arent nub vitola real habanos XD


----------



## socalocmatt

very true


----------



## sckfck

The Nub Cameroon 466 BPT has quickly become my early morning commute to work stick. Combined with coffee, the flavors and size are near perfect for an early morning smoke.


----------



## Zogg

sckfck said:


> The Nub Cameroon 466 BPT has quickly become my early morning commute to work stick. Combined with coffee, the flavors and size are near perfect for an early morning smoke.


I wish i could go to class smelling like smoke lol!

its also only a 12 minute drive at the most.. oh well!


----------



## socalocmatt

sckfck said:


> The Nub Cameroon 466 BPT has quickly become my early morning commute to work stick. Combined with coffee, the flavors and size are near perfect for an early morning smoke.


Very good to know. I will have to spark one up this weekend.


----------



## powerman659

Looks good
I like Nubs I think they smoke very well


----------



## Kampaigner

Love the NUB's. The Connie is a nice smoke, but the Habano and Cameroon are by far my favorites.


----------



## jcazz

I like the 460 size a lot. The connecitcut & habano are my favorites, I haven't cared for the cameroon's I've tried.

I agree the flavor profile is pretty one-dimensional, but it's a good one-dimension!


----------



## sckfck

jcazz said:


> I like the 460 size a lot. The connecitcut & habano are my favorites, I haven't cared for the cameroon's I've tried.
> 
> I agree the flavor profile is pretty one-dimensional, but it's a good one-dimension!


I've had the cameroon in the 358 size and didn't care for it, but I really enjoyed the box pressed torpedo 466. I really I only like it for the mornings though because it lacks the strength and complexity I enjoy.


----------



## ChrisD

I got a nub maduro that im waiting to fire up, they look to be awesome little cigars


----------



## usrower321

Just tried a nub 464T cameroon on my drive home for Easter and enjoyed the heck out of it. Had some wrapper issues but that was my fault. Looking forward to trying the maddie, habano, and conn.

Monster site has a great deal on their 464T sampler ($21 for 2 of each wrapper so 8 cigars) fairly frequently.


----------



## Nology

I'm dying to try these. Can't wait to get my sampler in.


----------



## max gas

Cigarmonster is selling right now, until 11am, EST an 8 cigar sample of Nub habanos for $24.99. If you can't get them in time check tonight at 11pm


----------



## usrower321

FYI I got an email that Thompson is doing a 12 nub 464T sampler (3 of each wrapper) for 35.96. I think it's an email subscriber exclusive though. Still worth a try for ~3.00 a stick


----------



## Evonnida

socalocmatt said:


> Very good to know. I will have to spark one up this weekend.


You ever try the Conn or Cameroon? Curious for your opinion...


----------



## 1Linnie

sckfck said:


> The Nub Cameroon 466 BPT has quickly become my early morning commute to work stick. Combined with coffee, the flavors and size are near perfect for an early morning smoke.


Gotta send some Brotherly luv and bump to a BOTL that will smoke a stogie in the a.m.

Am with ya Bro. I get up early and do not report to work till almost noon... and have stogie with coffee... We should start a new thread... "Who has balls enough to smoke in the a.m.....?"

As far as the Nubs... just recently recieved a 5 pack from CBid and couple in a newbie sampler trade. Really looking forward to these smokes... probably will let the sampler rest a little while and try the "Sandeep's" Nub really soon.

Linnie


----------



## djangos

1Linnie said:


> Gotta send some Brotherly luv and bump to a BOTL that will smoke a stogie in the a.m.
> 
> Am with ya Bro. I get up early and do not report to work till almost noon... and have stogie with coffee... We should start a new thread... "Who has balls enough to smoke in the a.m.....?"
> 
> As far as the Nubs... just recently recieved a 5 pack from CBid and couple in a newbie sampler trade. Really looking forward to these smokes... probably will let the sampler rest a little while and try the "Sandeep's" Nub really soon.
> 
> Linnie


The one that I sent you has been sitting for at least 4 months. So I guess it must have nice flavors to it. Enjoy them in the morning and let us know how that went!


----------



## sckfck

1Linnie said:


> Gotta send some Brotherly luv and bump to a BOTL that will smoke a stogie in the a.m.
> 
> Am with ya Bro. I get up early and do not report to work till almost noon... and have stogie with coffee... We should start a new thread... "Who has balls enough to smoke in the a.m.....?"
> 
> As far as the Nubs... just recently recieved a 5 pack from CBid and couple in a newbie sampler trade. Really looking forward to these smokes... probably will let the sampler rest a little while and try the "Sandeep's" Nub really soon.
> 
> Linnie


Thanks again for the bump brother! :biggrin:


----------



## oznation

1Linnie said:


> Gotta send some Brotherly luv and bump to a BOTL that will smoke a stogie in the a.m.
> 
> Am with ya Bro. I get up early and do not report to work till almost noon... and have stogie with coffee... We should start a new thread... "Who has balls enough to smoke in the a.m.....?"
> 
> As far as the Nubs... just recently recieved a 5 pack from CBid and couple in a newbie sampler trade. Really looking forward to these smokes... probably will let the sampler rest a little while and try the "Sandeep's" Nub really soon.
> 
> Linnie


I would totally join! i work 2nd shift and go in at 230 only problem is i keep my 8 month old son and then drop him off at the daycare my wife owns. so its more of a dream than reality.


----------



## crburchett

Nice pics! I really like Nub sticks. Especially the 464T.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Nubs are the sh!t, I love the Habano, the Conneticut not so much as soon as I lit it, it tasted like I was licking an ashtray, it was pretty bad. Still have to try the Cameroon and the Maduro. :smoke:


----------

